
Zomato now openly allows restaurant to pay for biased reviews - farazzz
In the latest iOS update of the app, Zomato writes “With this update, we will start displaying a warning banner and clearly indicate a restaurant which engages in monetary&#x2F;material methods in exchange for biased reviews from Zomato.”<p>Link to the app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;al&#x2F;app&#x2F;zomato-food-restaurants&#x2F;id434613896?mt=8
======
be_factual
Hi there, this is a clear case of misunderstanding. Zomato is doing the exact
opposite by clamping down on biased/solicited/fake restaurant reviews. For
more details, kindly read this: [https://www.zomato.com/blog/project-
clampdown](https://www.zomato.com/blog/project-clampdown)

